# E. tricolor froglets



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I got some E. tricolor tads from Gabe & they are starting to morph, I've never kept such small frogs, I've been feeding them red color enhanced food as tads & will try to do so as froglets so maybe in a yr or 2 they will have a nice look


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

You should try feeding them cyclopeeze (spelling?) as tads. Ive heard its great for maintaining the red coloration.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

What do they look like now?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

will try to get some new pics soon, I just moved them to a vert over the weekend.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

They were out tonight when I got home from work, I didn't put much time into these shots so forgive the poor quality


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks Good!

Mine arent even 4mo old yet and i heard them calling the other day already! 
Now if only i could catch him in the act so i could identify which of the 6 it is!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

4 mo wow  I love the sound of different types of frog calls, I've only heard these guys on recordings


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

bristles said:


> 4 mo wow  I love the sound of different types of frog calls, I've only heard these guys on recordings


Not even 4mo. More like 3 1/2.

They sound kind of like Vittatus except theyre shorter. 
But he could just be warming up and it could get louder/longer in a couple more months.

Either way, it completely caught me off guard. I wasnt expecting to hear anything from them for atleast a few more months.

When i first heard it, i was like "wtf was that!"


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking good, I think you will be surprised how they will color up for you. What morph are they?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure, Gabe told me they are Santa Isabella's which from what I know can be 3 or 4 different types (or locations) these are my first wee frogs & love the crap out of them ! I'm getting some c. valley's from EdHurl in the near future, on a frog swap & I'm very pumped in anticipation


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

If he told you SI, they prob are. They should color up to a new reddish color. Both my SI and zarayunga have colored up nicely.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, I take what Gabe tells me as biblical


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

was able to get a few more shots of them today, I love these little guys


----------



## highvoltagerob (Apr 14, 2012)

What are you doing now to supply color additives for these little guys? They seem plump and happy!


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah tricolors are great... I have three moraspunga and they're awesome...they're a surprisingly bold frog and they call all of the time....on top of this it can be a deafeningly loud call too...


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

highvoltagerob said:


> What are you doing now to supply color additives for these little guys? They seem plump and happy!


They were fed red Discus food exclusively as tadpoles and now they get superpig dusted fly's once a week.


----------



## highvoltagerob (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, I like hearing different people's methods and trials


----------

